# CNTSG's 7.5G Mr. Aqua - First planted tank



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start!


----------



## cntsg (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement!

Two weeks in and things are looking good. I have added Narrow leaf java fern (Microsorium pteropus), Cryptocoryne lutea, Micro sword narrow leaf (Lilaeopsis mauritius), Ludwigia repens, Riccia fluitans, and Christmas moss. The riccia is attached to a rock and I tied the christmas moss onto stainless steel mesh.










The cycle is coming along. I have been using Ace hardware ammonia and keeping the level above 1 ppm every day. Nitrite levels are off the charts and my nitrate levels are around 10 ppm. I want it to hurry up so I can add in some livestock. 

The micro sword is sending up new shoots and the christmas moss is growing like crazy. I was thinking about adding CO2, but I prefer keeping things simple. I gave the micro sword a trim to encourage some new growth. I had some of the leaves on my C. lutea melt, but after that it looks reasonably stable.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love those stones! However, don't you feel the large leaves make the scape seem a lot smaller? Especially the Anubias. Just my opinion, looks great!


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

keep up with updates that is a great looking tank


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Rock placement is perfecto


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

update? How is that light working out? I am thinking about buying this same combo, filter light, and tank haha.


----------



## reconmarui (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a Betta in a 1.5 and he has eaten 4 ghost shrimp in his lifetime, but those shrimp are only .36 cents a piece. You might have better and more hiding places for your shrimp. I found that as long as I religiously feed my Betta he usually leaves the shrimp alone


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice tank! I have three of those cubes, but could never get the hardscape looking "right." Yours looks great.



reconmarui said:


> I have a Betta in a 1.5 and he has eaten 4 ghost shrimp in his lifetime, but those shrimp are only .36 cents a piece. You might have better and more hiding places for your shrimp. I found that as long as I religiously feed my Betta he usually leaves the shrimp alone


I have one betta that lives in a 2.5 with shrimp and never bothers them. Another that hunts down anything that moves. It even took awhile for him to leave snails alone. He kept nipping off their antennae (or whatever they're called on snails). I'd recommend OP start with just a couple of cheap cherries and see how they do.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with the Anubius thing. This is going to look good filled in. It won't be long for that moss.


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

tex627 said:


> I love those stones! However, don't you feel the large leaves make the scape seem a lot smaller? Especially the Anubias. Just my opinion, looks great!


I don't know i have to disagree with this, usually larger plants tend to ruin the proportion and scale in tanks but for some odd reason it just goes with this tank in my opinion, keep up the good work go with whatever looks good to you.


----------

